
Is Bitcoin KILLING the planet? - joeborza
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/08/28/bitcoin-drives-energy-innovation/
======
gus_massa
From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait. Don 't editorialize._

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

------
joeborza
What would the world look like if Bitcoin did not exist?

Personally I think that energy would be better used growing food, transporting
kids to school or heating poor people's homes.

~~~
vectorEQ
they wouldn't. it's a problem of humans , not of bitcoin.. they would find
other useless junk to spend their energy on :-).

